# Getting ugly in CO



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow the snowmass hits close to home...I was there yesterday. I not an out of bounds rider just yet...who knows I may never be.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

One more death and we are at our seasonal average. Looks like it's a given that we'll be above that. Hopefully not, but I am not seeing that. 

I am not sure what it is, but I am seeing lots of people doing very bold lines for this time of year. More so than in years past. I think if I look back though, it seems that we are having this upward trend of people doing this for the past few seasons. Not sure why, as most of them I am seeing are people packing full avy gear. 

I think people are just getting bold in an effort to get a line done. Not a good thing at all.


----------



## Sphere (Oct 20, 2009)

Skier dies in accident at Arapahoe Basin - The Denver Post

no bueno... doesn't say if the guy was experienced or not, but regardless, know your limits, and be careful out there people


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, not sure what happened there. That's a pretty mild groomer. Not sure why they mentioned that he wasn't wearing a helmet when they said that he died due to chest trauma. I don't know many people who wear helmets on their chest.

If you're familiar with A-Bay, that's the run to the skier's right of the Zuma Lift in Montezuma Bowl.


----------



## tazimodo (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds like he died from taking a spill--he didn't hit anything else, just fell. I never would have thought someone could die on a groomed intermediate run that easily.


----------



## Sphere (Oct 20, 2009)

tazimodo said:


> Sounds like he died from taking a spill--he didn't hit anything else, just fell. I never would have thought someone could die on a groomed intermediate run that easily.


shit happens... it sucks, but it happens...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with mentioning that the skier didn't have a helmet.

It wouldn't have helped him survive chest trauma, but it says a lot about the skier's opinion of his skills if he was flying down a slope fast enough to kill him and he didn't have any safety gear on at all.

Snowolf, we'll stop harping about helmets when people who don't wear them stop getting injured.


Snowolf said:


> It happens here too. Non riders and non skiers look at helmets like they are invincibility suits and every time there is accident, they come out of the woodwork like jack booted Nazis demanding laws be passed to require helmets. These are the kind of people who have perpetual mommy complex and think its their business to control everyone`s actions. The helmet debate pisses me off as I am so sick of these do good Fascists...


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> It happens here too. Non riders and non skiers look at helmets like they are invincibility suits and every time there is accident, they come out of the woodwork like jack booted Nazis demanding laws be passed to require helmets. These are the kind of people who have perpetual mommy complex and think its their business to control everyone`s actions. The helmet debate pisses me off as I am so sick of these do good Fascists...


true it should be a choice...that being said only a fool wouldn't wear a helmet IMO :dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

As a society we do way too much to get in the way of natural selection already.


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

Wolf, 

I do agree with alot of what you said, however one could argue that the car does have features to protect your head already in seat belts and airbags. Whereas unless you are wearing a helmet you nothing besides your reflexes on the slopes. 

That said I still agree with your overall point about there is too much involvement in peoples lives. While I wear one, I make no illusions that it will prevent anything. As a person that has had several concussions and gone through PCSD, I will wear anything that will help the cause. Again, its just an aid, not a prevention.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I also wear a helmet, but the worst concussion I've ever suffered was on a mountain bike while wearing a helmet. I likely wouldn't be typing this if I hadn't been wearing that helmet though.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> It happens here too. Non riders and non skiers look at helmets like they are invincibility suits and every time there is accident, they come out of the woodwork like jack booted Nazis demanding laws be passed to require helmets. These are the kind of people who have perpetual mommy complex and think its their business to control everyone`s actions. The helmet debate pisses me off as I am so sick of these do good Fascists...



Snowolf, you're my new favorite. Inherit risks to everything we do. Yet, there are those that believe everything should be run like a shopping mall. Safe, comfortable, fattening, and predictable. 

We live in a society where everyone else is to blame, never themselves. The government is the solution to their problems.

This is a slippery slope that ends in the confines of mediocrity at best.

Like Reagan said 'government is NOT the solution to our problems, the government IS the problem'

People dont realize, that when they pass laws 'for your protection' it usually infringes on your freedom to what you want how you want, even though you aren't bothering anyone else, and it creates a machine that can't think , passes more laws and is usually so out of date and touch of reality that what they set out to do, they turn 180 and point the wrong direction. All for the cost of BILLIONS more than it would take to just throw money at buying helmets for everyone that wants them, and pamplets for those that dont that say "you will die a bit easier if you dont wear this'

I could go on and on and on about this...

For some reason, many people in all countries do not believe that history will ever apply to them. 

*this has all happened before, and this will all happen again*


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Horseshit. This is a snowboarding forum. Snowboarding is a dangerous activity. It is never "wrong" for people with some experience to voice their opinion about safety equipment. If you want to ignore that advice, ignore it. BUT DON'T CHILL OUR FREEDOM OF SPEECH YOU HELMET HATING COMMIES!!!:cheeky4:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sincraft said:


> Like Reagan said 'government is NOT the solution to our problems, the government IS the problem'


You do realize that Snowolf is a self-proclaimed Socialist, right? :cheeky4:


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> You do realize that Snowolf is a self-proclaimed Socialist, right? :cheeky4:


LOL,

I have broken three helmets mountain biking...hate to know what would have happened without helmet. Dr always once to see the helmet. At least for the crashes that put me in ER.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry Snowolf, after this thread i just had to make this image for you.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> One more death and we are at our seasonal average. Looks like it's a given that we'll be above that. Hopefully not, but I am not seeing that.
> 
> I am not sure what it is, but I am seeing lots of people doing very bold lines for this time of year. More so than in years past. I think if I look back though, it seems that we are having this upward trend of people doing this for the past few seasons. Not sure why, as most of them I am seeing are people packing full avy gear.
> 
> I think people are just getting bold in an effort to get a line done. Not a good thing at all.


I blame Deeper.

As far as helmets go when I blew my spleen apart in 02 this is the quote I heard from the fucking surgeon that removed it "You know if you had been wearing a helmet none of this would have happened" how the fuck would a helmet have stopped an internal organ from exploding? Anyone want to explain that one to me? It's your choice to wear a helmet enjoy it I've ridden on and off with one for years. I've clocked my head with one and without one concussions suck regardless. Challenge authority and do what makes you happy if that means wearing a brain bucket cool I'm not going to harp on someone that wears one it's their choice. Now if I see you riding wearing knee pads on the outside of your pants I might point at laugh.


----------

